
Show HN: Whichway.link – Braindead location sharing for pedestrians - nategri
https://whichway.link/
======
fiatjaf
Very good idea, but the execution is horrible.

It doesn't say what will happen after I share my location. It asks for my
location a hundred times, why? It doesn't work on the latest Firefox,
apparently, as it shows an error. Even after I manage to get a link I can't
share it with a desktop browser, because the desktop browser doesn't have a
compass and so nothing is shown.

~~~
nategri
Hey thanks for the detailed feedback. Consider this the "release early enough
that you're still embarrassed of it" component of this free time project.

I'd like to support more mobile browsers, but I doubt I will ever make a
priority of supporting desktops, since most people don't walk around town
looking at their laptops :)

~~~
fiatjaf
No, but someone may send the link from their phone to someone on a desktop.
That's what happens with me most times when I want to know the location of
someone and there's no easy way to do it.

------
sandebert
Congratulations on launching. But you might want to clarify that this is for a
very small subset of countries in the world, so the rest of us don't waste our
time with it?

[http://www.joeydevilla.com/2008/08/13/countries-that-dont-
us...](http://www.joeydevilla.com/2008/08/13/countries-that-dont-use-the-
metric-system/)

------
bradknowles
So, is this a webapp for brain dead people to use for sharing their location?

If so, then do you really think there’s much of a market for people who are
clinically dead and have no brain function to use this page?

Or are you using this rude term to apply to people who are too stupid to be
allowed to use computers?

